# Sunday Funday



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

After a lengthy walk with my girlfriend and our lab Gibs we decided to make a trip to a neighborhood pond I used to fish years ago. Britney was having trouble with the conventional spin reel set up I gave her:rotfl:...After watching me catch several small perch and a nice little bass she was convinced that in order to not get skunked by me(she's pretty competitive) she had to learn how to cast a fly. I said, sure, thinking she would get frustrated after a couple of minutes and go back to her set up. Well to my surprise after about an hour of poor instruction...her eyes lit up and she raised the rod tip to the sky screaming..."I got one! I got one!


What a great afternoon, can't imagine a better Sunday.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice report and pics.


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Good stuff - always important to keep the lady interested in fishing!


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Joe T!â€¦Truer words have never been spoken Jack, not to mention there's just something about a girl casting a fly rodâ€¦Mmhhhhmmm


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Doing something you like with a hot girlfriend....what could be better?!?!

Nice pics, well done.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Very cool!! What a relaxing way to spend a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

Good stuff! My g/f is interested in trying to fish. I'm a bit reserved about trying to teach fly fishing to her. Might have to suck it up.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Call the Orvis shop and see when they're having their next Thursday evening "Happy Hour". You'd both have a great time and I will most likely be there to tell you all about our fly fishing club where she can get excellent instruction and have a blast. We drink a few cold craft or home brews, do a little casting outside and talk fly fishing. She'll get to meet some of the other gals who were once like her and now on their way to becoming accomplished fly fishers. Hope to see you there next week.


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

I was told about the Thursday nights at Orvis. I plan on being there this upcoming Thursday. I don't think she will be able to make it to this one. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

What time do you guys meet up?


----------

